# Weight loss advice



## Catareta (Feb 22, 2013)

Good evening - I hope you are all well..

I have the GP DSN Appointment Monday and want to go with an armoury of sorts.. I am T1 but obese.. and insulin resistant.

Have tried Metfartin with severe side effects and Acrobose - again the same.

I want to reduce the IR/hba1c/weight etc safely... are there any T1s on Byetta/and the other one or other meds? Any recommendation/advice welcome...


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello Catareta, sorry you haven't had any replies yet.  I can't advise on the drug options because I tolerate metormin reasonably well and have stuck to that.  As for diet, you may find that drastically reducing the carbs you consume helps with reducing your insulin requirements and allows you to lose weight.  Losing weight in itself can improve the insulin resistance situation (well it has for me, anyway).  Good luck with finding a solution.


----------



## Dory (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey C,

I echo what Lee Lee says.  Simply, the more carbs you eat, the more insulin you will need therefore the more susceptible your body will be to retaining fat (as that's what all insulin hormone meds do, unfortunately).

I'm on SW as they offer a plan (the 'original' plan) which drastically reduces the amount of carbs you eat.  If you don't fancy that then just try swapping your potatoes for swede, celeriac, cauliflower (all great for mash and have so much more flavour than potato), or butternut squash (if you just want roast potatoes - I actually used celeriac instead of roast potatoes today for my sunday lunch - YUM).  You can also try the marvel that is cauli rice instead of rice/cous cous - that goes really well with stews, curries, essentially anything that you'd normally have rice or cous couse with!

fewer carbs = less insulin = easier weight loss and more inslulin sensitivity


----------



## Catareta (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your replies - I try and reduce carbs and have none at dinner.. but struggle with hunger if don't have carbs in the morning... I have colitis-like symptoms so high fiber/multigrain is a nogo. 

I currently have a moderately high fat diet.. cheese/nuts etc 

Common meal is the follow

Breakfast
30g of cereal with s/skimmed milk (lacto-free)

Lunch (varies)
Egg/Beans with Toast (occasionally eat out)

Dinner
Meat and Veg/Stews/Occasionally pasta

Snack 
Nuts/cheese

My DAFNE ratios are 2:1 - 2:1 - 1.5:1 - 1:1 for snacks


----------

